# R100



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone planning on going to the R100 in Saginaw? It is the weekend of August 16th and 17th.

http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=43


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats the plan as or right now...I hadn't made up my mind if I was gonna due one day, or do two days...


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Sorry "Hgirl" but I have plans that have been locked in for months. Going north to check on my stands and blinds. Make sure you guys get pics so we can all share in it.


----------

